# Irix 11mm f/4 in development



## manofiron (Apr 9, 2016)

During photo exhibition in Lodz, Poland, Irix shown a prototype of 11mm f/4 lens currently in development. It will be available in Blackstone and Firefly versions, packed in metal cases.

http://www.optyczne.pl/9644-news-Irix_11_mm_f_4_-_pierwszy_prototyp.html


----------



## TeT (Apr 10, 2016)

Now I am really interested to see how the 15mm IQ tests out.


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 10, 2016)

http://www.lenstip.com/2182-news-Irix_11_mm_f_4_%E2%80%93_first_prototype.html

More on the 11mm version at LT (above). 

- A


----------

